# Baltimore's Rescue/Recovery Journal



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Day 1*

It all started with a trip to my local pet store. Was only in for a few things but could not help myself and had to walk by the bettas. They had a lot in stock at the time. Most of them looked very thin and were inactive, but there was one betta who stood out to me. He was so beautiful. A majestic sky blue with red and purple features. Probably the most beautiful betta I had ever seen. He looked underweight and with a closer look, seemed like he had popeye in his right eye. I didn't even have to think twice about rescuing him. Had told the clerk that I wanted to purchase him, only to find out that I was underaged and could not buy him. Broke my heart into a million pieces...but that didn't stop me. The next day, I had asked my boyfriend's mom to come with me to the pet store to be my "parent" as my mom was not home. Sure enough, they let me buy the betta. Brought him home and had a closer look...definetly popeye and only a bit underweight. He also had some scales missing on his face. Poor guy was in worse shape that what I thought. Put him in a nice warm tank and fed him. He was so happy. Decided to name him Baltimore (Baltie for short). No clue why that name came to mind. He is currently watching me type this entry. Baltie has become very active ever since I took him home! He must trust me to take good care of him. Will continue to update his progress over the next few weeks. Cheers!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Good for you for taking him in. I just know that he is in good hands. Would you like to know how to treat popeye?


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah sure! have done some research on it but would like to hear more options


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Day 2*

Baltimore is doing great. He is a very active fish and he also likes to listen to my music and dance! Baltie is eating but doesn's seem to understand that he can eat the food at the top of his tank when I drop it in. Will have to work on that! I am currently trying to help cure that popeye in his left eye. Other than that, my pretty boy is ding AWESOME. Also snapped a few AMAZING pictures of him.  'Till next time!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Alright, the first thing to know is that popeye is not fatal if treated. Sometimes the betta might lose an eye but he won't die over it. You need to do 100% water changes daily at least. The clean water will help with the medication you use. You can do research on these medications to see which one you would prefer : Epsom salt, Aquarium salt (do not use aquarium salt with other medications ), API General Cure, or API Fungus Cure. Good Luck


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Baltimore is beautiful!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Day 3

Have decided to re-name Baltimore. He is doing great! have started the treatment for his popeye. Not much to say about him as I have been at work all day. Will update you on him tomorrow!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

How is he doing? Update?


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

*July 26*

Have offically re-named Baltimore to Tsunami! 

Tsunami has almost completely healed from his popeye!  But he ended up getting a mild case of fin rot. I treated it ASAP and his fins are already started to heal! His colour has reached it's max and he can't stop looking at himself in the reflection. Tsunami is one happy fish and I'm so glad I had the chance to take him in before worse happened. 

I had also bought a 5.5 gallon tank yesterday, but I changed my mind about this tank. I really don't like the way it is built and I am going to take it back and see if i can get a different brand at a different pet store. 

Giving Fiji a flare. He looks like he's saying "I dare you to come over here, i'll tear you apart!"









Resting on the ground









You can sort of see his fin rot. It's not too bad, his fins are already healing.









All happy in his home









His face is soooooo cute!  He's saying "i'm cute so you should feed me more bloodworms!"


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Aw! Love the new name! Tsunami really fits him! I love his last picture! It reminds me of my own Dragoon who's always begging me for more food lol.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

tsunami is so picky! he hates pellets and will only eat bloodworms! such a pig!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

PonyJumper101 said:


> tsunami is so picky! he hates pellets and will only eat bloodworms! such a pig!


Merlin is the pickiest out of my two boys. It took him five days to finally show enthusiasm for the pellets I switched to. Dragoon, on the other hand, is a little glutton. He will eat anything! If it even remotely looks like food, he'll eat it -.-'


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Tsunami just doesn't get it that the Omega One pellets are very yummy and good for him and eating "junk food" isn't always good!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Some bettas are just like that. Hopefully he'll come around to the pellets. Have you tried fasting him for a day or two and then feeding him the pellets?

Merlin's just finicky, he didn't even like his bloodworm treats at first lol.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

i'm only going to feed him pellets starting today haha and if he doesn't eat them then I guess he's not getting a meal. He just needs to learn that this is what you are eating from now on


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

That works too! Merlin figured it out that way, though I had to fast him a day too since he was a bit bloated from the flakes he had originally.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have no clue what the pet store was feeding my boy. When I first brought him home, he was skinny and when I dropped food into his tank he looked so confused and didn't know what to do. poor guy!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice to know that he is doing better. Are you still treating him for popeye?
He looks great :-D


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

i stopped treatment a couple days ago because of his fin rot so i got some medicine that treats both


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Good job :-D


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks :-D


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

*July 28*

Oh silly bettas! They never fail to amaze me. My boys, Tsunami and Fiji, are so active! Even with fin rot and a mild case of popeye. Tsunami's fin rot has looked like it went away! Yay! He didn't lose much fin at all! But we can't say much for Fiji because he decided he wanted to rip his caudal fin in multiple places. :frustrated: Silly fish! Some warm water and TLC will fix it...but I didn't know it would heal overnight. I had went away this weekend to my cottage and left the boys at home for one night and when i returned this evening, Fiji's fin was almost completely healed back together! No more big rip! Couldn't be happier.

I got a video of Tsunami giving Fiji a little flare when their tanks were beside eachother!
Click here to watch

Decided to add a picture of Fiji!










Such a cute little face 










He loves to look at himself. He must know how handsom he is


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Fiji is beautiful! So is Tsunami. he looks so much better :-D


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you  Tsunami is getting healthier and healthier each day! Just got to get rid of that fin rot for good!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

PonyJumper101 said:


> Thank you  Tsunami is getting healthier and healthier each day! Just got to get rid of that fin rot for good!


Treating fin rot is easier said than done. It takes _FOREVER_


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

i'm just hoping it doesn't come back or start up again


----------

